# SIBO treatments



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

I was diagnosed with SIBO about 1 year ago. I was so happy to finally have something concrete, however I haven't had much luck. My Dr. didn't seem to know much about it nor could she offer me any hope. She put me on an antibiotic, which she said probably wouldn't work, even before I started it. I think it was xia something. Is there any treatments I can print out and bring to my doctor so my next visit isn't a complete waste? I am ok if I stick to a diet of oatmeal, rice, coffee and meat but that is extremely unhealthy and boring so I tend to fall off the wagon. Any tips ? There are plenty of lists(which often negate each other) the foods that cannot be eaten but none that say "this is generally safe".


----------



## Imitar (Dec 11, 2008)

If you have no reservations about going the antibiotic route, Flagyl (Metronidazole) is definitley the way to go concerning bacteria overgrowth. Of course, with any antibiotic, there are some side effects, some severe, but Flagyl is a broad spectrum drug that is not meant o be in countinual usage. I beleive I was on it one month on, then one off. I usually am overcome with gas, but while on it I have zero.


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

while on it, were you able to eat normally?


----------



## Imitar (Dec 11, 2008)

XxJustMexX said:


> while on it, were you able to eat normally?


Yes. And the prescription for it stated to take 1 four times daily. I only needed 1 cut in half daily to prevent gas. While Flagyl is awesome, I feel that antibiotics stilfe your immune system, and cause more problems in the long run. Being that I have CF, I have been off and on all sorts of antibiotics for 28 years and I'm trying to rid them from my regime. I am extremely healthy now without them.


----------



## Imitar (Dec 11, 2008)

If you wish to steer clear of antibiotics, or just use them as a last ditch effort, this has helped me, though not nearly as well as flagyl.


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

Ug. So, be a normal person for a month, the the next month back to a big farty mess, then normal again? And on top of that who knows what sort of damage is being done!!! Ah!!


----------

